# Becoming an Electrical Trainee instead



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

This is the season for LAY OFFS.

Many ECs need good weather to operate... that is, they build sub-structures, site lighting, traffic controls, etc.


----------



## Bigge916 (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I been looking around job posting in this area and find that some contractors are still looking for ET/apprentice. I just want to get my foot in the door.


----------



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

Shoot dude if your in the bay area like me, there's a couple IBEWS that are having there open applications in January like 302,6,and the Alameda one I forgot the number, even ABC which isn't union but still, idk if you would be interested in elevator work but I just met the deadline of turning in my app for the local 8 elevator union and I'm scheduled to go take the aptitude test next week..


----------



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

You just gotta research around and find out info if you want to make good money


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

Bigge916 said:


> I am in California and I have been trying to get into an union and non-union apprenticeship program for over a year and half. Still no luck. I'm current lost my current job and still working a part time in something that is both not construction related. I want to make a career change to better support my family. And I am eager to start this career!
> My goal is to get into Union local 340. As I feel the training, education, retirement and pay will be more competitive.
> 
> In the meantime should I just register through Weca non-union as a ET?
> ...



i worked has a helper with a ET card and no prior experience. Of course i would apply to job's almost every day.

and what do you mean by no luck getting into a apprenticeship?


----------

